# Ofna Tire Truer Arbor



## JTM Racing (Dec 7, 2009)

I am looking for the correct arbor for truing 1/10 pan car tires, I purchased the 1/12 arbor but the rear tires do not seem to work as the pin does not fit when the tire is centered.
Am I missing something or do I just not understand how to use it as I am new to this.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

1/12 scale arbors would be smaller I would think than 1/10 scale arbors. Try www.rc4less.com or www.windtunnelracingproducts.com to get the correct arbor for truing pancar tires.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

ditto rc4less


----------



## JTM Racing (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice


----------

